# longer cycle after failed IVF



## greekgirl

hi. our first IVF was a failure and AF showed up 6 days after i stopped taking progesterone and all the other pills. the second cycle came at day 35!!! 
I used to have a steady cycle of 29 days before IVF. also i had never gone through any fertility treatments before so maybe the protocol screwed up my cycle.... ???:shrug:

is this normal? will it stay like this forever? and how does it affect my fertility?

of course most of you are not doctors, maybe even none of you but if you have any feedback it would be greatly appreciated. 
thanks


----------



## PositiveUs

This will be my second period after my first failed ivf. My cycles were always totally on time and this cycle I O'd at the normal time, so I am assuming that I will get af on time too, but seeing that yours took 35 days, I'm starting to wonder! 
I never did any fertility treatments before ivf either. It has totally screwed up my thyroid and now I have to take synthroid. I have read you have to have a TSH of 2 or less to have the best chances at pregnancy. They don't know if my thyroid will be normal after this, I may have to take synthroid forever, idk.


----------



## sweetc

It took about three months for my cycles to get back to normal (not counting the period right after the IVF failure -- the first full three cycles after that). And my normal is a "new" normal. My cycles prior to IVF were always 25 to 26 days with an 11 day luteal phase. The first three cycles post IVF were 33 days, 30 days, and 29 days, respectively. My "new" normal is now 27 to 28 days with a 13 day luteal phase.


----------



## greekgirl

*positiveus* now i am worried. i have hypothyroidism and have been taking t4 pills to bring it down to a good level (2 as you said) but i haven't checked my levels since february. i hope all is ok.
as far as AF goes, not everyone is the same. i hope your cycle isn't too messed up... :hugs:
sorry about the failed IVF. are you thinking of a second round?
*
sweetc* well, then that could mean that my cycle will stay at 35 days??? my doctor had said at one point that anything over 32 days is not ideal. 
we are also saving for a second round. IUI we were told is a waste of money since we had a small motility issue.

thanks for your answers.


----------



## PositiveUs

I bought 3 cycles, so yes, I have 2 more chances which scares me to death!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I swear if #2 doesn't work, idk if I could do it again knowing it's the last time...
Before ivf#2, I am having laproscopy and hysteroscopy done. I don't know why but I am excited about this procedure. I never had one and I feel that even if there's something really wrong in there, I will at least know and can move on accordingly.
Fiance does not want to adopt unless its a chihuahua, lol. There's always donor egg if I can afford it after all this. I was stubborn and thought my own eggs were still good, but in hindsight, I should have just done DE straight away (50% chance) as opposed to 5% with my own eggs, I must be ****ing crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or I just have a really huge ego. Who cares who's eggs they are in the end it's still a warm, cuddly baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## greekgirl

i didn't know you can buy cycles! i just had a hysteroscopy done yesterday to remove a polyp from my cervix. it was probably caused from the IVF protocol according to my doctor because it wasn't there before. i also had a laparoscopy in november of 2011 to clear one tube. it's good to have a clearer idea of what is going on down there. it does take away some of the stress. 
what protocol were you using? i was told that there is a different list of shots and stuff than what we have here in europe- plus some IVF clinics do things differently than mine so... but i am curious.
we are going in for #2 soon.
when is your surgery scheduled? do you get to begin IVF treatment immediately after?


----------



## PositiveUs

AF finally arrived day 31, so not too bad, usually 28 day cycle. 
Lap/hysteroscopy will be next 2-3 weeks, they still have to schedule surgery. Providing everything goes well with surgery, I would start cycle #2 on day 21 of that cycle before the next AF as it is an "estrogen priming cycle" they want to try this time with full ivf meds, not "mini ivf" like last time. The nurse seems to think that I will still only get a few eggs regardless but Idk. Day 21 you start estrace 2mg by mouth twice a day for 7 days, then get AF, then start stims day 3 or so? Gonal F, luveris, ganirelix, hcg. 
The clinic has deals where you can buy 2 cycles or 3 cycles or 4 or 6 for better prices than if you did one cycle at a time.


----------

